# Running EVE-NG



## PacketMan (Mar 17, 2021)

Hi all, hope everyone is well. 

Anyone running EVE-NG on FreeBSD? Is there a package that I can install 'natively' on FreeBSD (either baremetal or byhve guest) or do I need to have a Linux VM running first and install a linux package there?

If you are running it 'natively' in FreeBSD, can you point me in the right direction please.


----------



## SirDice (Mar 17, 2021)

PacketMan said:


> Anyone running EVE-NG on FreeBSD? Is there a package that I can install 'natively' on FreeBSD (either baremetal or byhve guest) or do I need to have a Linux VM running first and install a linux package there?


It's meant to run on a virtual machine or bare metal. It's not an "application" you install, it's more like a (virtual) appliance. As far as I understood the install procedure, you can try booting a bhyve(8) VM with the ISO and see how far that gets you.

As far as the "Client side" applications go, most of it can be run "natively", telnet(1) and ssh(1). Or via ports/packages, net/wireshark, net/freerdp and various VNC clients you can use.


----------



## PacketMan (Mar 17, 2021)

Righto SirDice, as always, thank you. If I get somewhere with it I will let you folks know.


----------

